# 4-H project animals, brag, vent, questions :)



## HoosierShadow

I thought it would be fun for everyone to have a post to brag, vent, or ask questions about your 4-H goats. With the 4-H season getting ready to take off for my kids, it gets me excited too 

Yesterday I took the kids and...11 goats about 45 minutes away to get their health inspection papers, and the 3 market wethers had to have a state tag inserted in their ears <mandatory>.

I got really busy the last 2-3 weeks and the kids really slacked on their wethers. It really shows 
So I am staying on top of them now that my busy schedule has eased.
Biggest thing is 2 of them have lost a lot of weight? Not sure what is up with that, but I went ahead and wormed them last night just in case.

We still have a big problem with the kids 4mo doe having that sunken in look. Her brother <my son's wether> is the same way, so I wonder if it could be somewhat a genetic thing? They are kiko/boer.
The doe looks great otherwise. I'm going to check her eyelids today and see if she might need wormed. 
I'll push the hay a little more and see if that helps at all, but she's such a picky eater...she's a complete spoiled brat lol

My kids show their wethers on May 25th at a district show, which is required if they want to go to state fair and also auction their wethers off at the end of the season. First year for wethers. I don't expect them to finish great, they aren't big, fancy show wethers, but it's all in learning, and I don't plan to go out and buy fancy, expensive wethers. Homegrown is more like it lol

They start showing their does in mid June. I'm excited about them taking the girls. But I'm worried about my daughters yearling doe. She's not as long bodied as I'd like, but OMG she is WIDE. She looks like she has quads in there lol


----------



## ksalvagno

What did you worm them with? I would also treat for coccidia.


----------



## ogfabby

That sunken look almost seems to be the norm for the kikos. Idk why...just does IMHO.


----------



## Dani-1995

I would check for tapeworms. We have one kid with it and they are very hard to kill this year. Half a tube of horse paste later and he still has them. Safeguard time and if that doesn't work the I will get some valbazen.


----------



## Dani-1995

I still swear by electrolytes for the sunken in look


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, I used Cydectin treated at 1cc per 10lbs.
Their eyelids IMO aren't too pale, but I don't have time to do a fecal and afraid to put it off. They were back in their pen vs. going in the barn at night too, and I think maybe that stressed them out? So we're back to their old schedule of coming into the barn at night. 

I haven't noticed any signs of tapeworm, but if I don't see an improvement in the next couple of weeks, I'll worm with something that is more wide spectrum, I believe Quest plus takes care of tapes right? We've always had good luck with Quest.

I do agree about kikos. I really do think it must be a trait, because both the doeling and her brother have that sunken look. She eats really well, and is filling out everywhere else. She's a super picky eater, so I am afraid to try anything like beet pulp. She doesn't like the Depth Charge that we bought for her which came highly recommended. Of course the other does would eat it up, but they don't need it lol


----------



## ogfabby

Haha. In giving one of my does beet pulp right now....and it sits in the pan....and sits, and sits, and sits...,UGH!! She is one of those does that puts absolutely everything into her kids and I can't keep weight on her while she is nursing.


----------



## emilieanne

Here, ill brag and vent!! haha 

Bragging: I was at state fair & some lady needed help on showing some of her goats so I showed some and she watched me, she said I was the BEST young person she's ever seen show that I do really good and she needed help but didnt want anyone that was not a good as me helping her show 


Venting: at my county fair we've had the SAME goat judge for ever. He judges every category for our fair but he's only registered to do meat. So when he does the dairy show (what I do) he picks the ones with the biggest udder. Even if it has fish teat or the attachment sucks! Maybe even the doe lacks good body structure, if it's got the biggest udder it's the winner! 
So, since it's a county fair, the same people come. Which means the SAME winner every year..... I've tried talking to the fair authority and they say it's cheaper to keep him then get a different judge.


----------



## HoosierShadow

ogfabby said:


> Haha. In giving one of my does beet pulp right now....and it sits in the pan....and sits, and sits, and sits...,UGH!! She is one of those does that puts absolutely everything into her kids and I can't keep weight on her while she is nursing.


LOL that was my kids does last year! We tried everything to get them to eat beet pulp and they absolutely refused. They would pick through every piece making sure they only got the grain. We feed pelleted feed, so it's harder to trick them without that molasses in there lol.

Emilieanne - That is FANTASTIC! I am happy that you had such a great experience! Will you show for the woman again? It sounds like a great opportunity to get yourself out there, have fun, and get to show more as well.


----------



## emilieanne

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL that was my kids does last year! We tried everything to get them to eat beet pulp and they absolutely refused. They would pick through every piece making sure they only got the grain. We feed pelleted feed, so it's harder to trick them without that molasses in there lol.
> 
> Emilieanne - That is FANTASTIC! I am happy that you had such a great experience! Will you show for the woman again? It sounds like a great opportunity to get yourself out there, have fun, and get to show more as well.


I'm sure if I see her around again I will!!
I didn't get her name nor her number but I will NOT forget her goats names or her face. She was so nice but straight forward. She read my mind. I showed one doe and got 4th in a class of 15? And I felt bad but she wa like no, don't feel bad, it's the goat. She wouldn't sit still. 
But if I see her this year I will offer my assistance!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Vent: We have kids at our fair that buy the most expensive goats ever. They always win EVERYTHING, and there is nothing you can do to beat them  They get 3 times as much money as other exhibiters as well, so that covers what they paid. That isn't even what bothers me though.

We had to move to their club this year. Our old club fell apart and we had to change over to theirs. I sit through meeting, after meeting, after meeting listening to "_______, tell us about your recent win at that jackpot show!!" And since our leader is a sheep and goats leader, and only knows about sheep, she says "_____, can you tell everyone what _you _know about goats? See, he's my goat expert!"

:sigh: I can't wait to go to fair this year. To lose. Again. It wasn't as bad in previous years, because we didn't have to be so involved with them.

Sorry  Just my musings on our fair. I still love to show though, and am not going to stop because of these people.


----------



## Dani-1995

My biggest peeves are cheating and people that don't win and then complain and talk about those who do. 

Cheating: this includes using illegal stuff on goats, buying the judge, talking about other exhibitors, icing goats and generally breaking rules. Our state fair has the dumbest rule- no drenching goats or sheep with anything unless approved by a vet. I like to give mine Gatorade and they won't let us. As dumb as it is I follow it and all my goats are trained to drink from a bucket so its not an issue. 

Talkers: we have people that like to talk about the ones who win. No matter if it is deserved or not they always want to say its not. For instance, people claimed a friend of mine picked my goat and fed it and worked it.... she saw it the week before the show and I cab assure you she didn't have anything to do with feeding. Then we have those who say how much you spend- not there business even though I don't spend all that much. And even if I do, its my money to use how I see fit. It aggravates me how much people like to talk... I had an adult come to me and tell me I didn't deserve to.win because I had only had goats a year or two... it doesn't matter how long if you have the determination and know how to win. Research and trial and error are what you need. At the sometime, its not all about winning... I do the best I can and it doesn't always go the way I want .


----------



## HoosierShadow

My kids are in 4-H 'livestock' club. It's actually very neat, because they get to learn about different livestock. This year they had a meeting about cattle, sheep and goats. The biggest project IMO here is the Country Ham Project. I'd like to try and get my kids to do a country ham next year.

Dani that is very sad that someone would tell you that you didn't deserve to win because you haven't been into showing very long, that's just ridiculous and rude  

The biggest turnoff I've seen at some of the fairs in the past is the favoritism towards some of the seasoned kids from big breeder families. 
I refuse to indulge in the 'fancy show wether' stuff. If my kids want to show a wether, they'll just have to pick from whatever our does give them lol That's what they did this year. Sure the boys aren't top quality, but the kids will have fun showing them anyway. This will be a good year for them to learn with their wethers too. I just don't comprehend all this wether stuff very well on getting them ready lol I help the best I can. 
Now that my crazy/chaotic past 5-6 weeks are over, I can breath, and spend time helping the kids with their goats. They really did slack off of working with their wethers on the days I couldn't be here to help them. They act like they can't do it without me around lol


----------



## caprine crazy

4H and FFA and showing in general is supposed to be for fun. It doesn't have to get all competitive like that. Don't beat yourself up about it TrinityRanch. Just go and have fun and maybe learn something. If you don't win, just shake it off and say," Oh well better luck next time."


----------



## Dani-1995

HoosierShadow said:


> My kids are in 4-H 'livestock' club. It's actually very neat, because they get to learn about different livestock. This year they had a meeting about cattle, sheep and goats. The biggest project IMO here is the Country Ham Project. I'd like to try and get my kids to do a country ham next year.
> 
> Dani that is very sad that someone would tell you that you didn't deserve to win because you haven't been into showing very long, that's just ridiculous and rude
> 
> The biggest turnoff I've seen at some of the fairs in the past is the favoritism towards some of the seasoned kids from big breeder families.
> I refuse to indulge in the 'fancy show wether' stuff. If my kids want to show a wether, they'll just have to pick from whatever our does give them lol That's what they did this year. Sure the boys aren't top quality, but the kids will have fun showing them anyway. This will be a good year for them to learn with their wethers too. I just don't comprehend all this wether stuff very well on getting them ready lol I help the best I can.
> Now that my crazy/chaotic past 5-6 weeks are over, I can breath, and spend time helping the kids with their goats. They really did slack off of working with their wethers on the days I couldn't be here to help them. They act like they can't do it without me around lol


I guess the only thing we can do is keep trucking. I love showing and I will keep doing it. I started with wethers so I do some of the fancy show wether stuff but that's all I really do. I have started with does now but we don't have many doe shows so its a little harder.

I have just decided that I know what I do with my goats and that's all that matters. I enjoy it and won't stop because of.ignorance.


----------



## TrinityRanch

caprine crazy said:


> 4H and FFA and showing in general is supposed to be for fun. It doesn't have to get all competitive like that. Don't beat yourself up about it TrinityRanch. Just go and have fun and maybe learn something. If you don't win, just shake it off and say," Oh well better luck next time."


 Thanks Kayla . Hey, at least all of our goats love us, right? Well... until we make them run like crazy... and eat terrible tasting wether food...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Before I head to bed I thought I'd share some pics of my kids wethers from late this afternoon.
I clipped them today, they aren't great, but it's their first clip and they were major fuzzballs lol I missed some spots, etc. but not worried since we'll have to touch them up next week.
I did clip their lower legs and necks since they were so fuzzy, figure it will grow out and look more even/nice.

My 6yo daughters wether, Neddy. My daughter wasn't feeling so well so her brother worked with him today.



























My son's wether, Rudy:




































My oldest daughters wether, Dusty:













































She looks so happy lol 









So that's the kids first market wethers. Rudy just turned 4 months old, and Neddy and Dusty <brothers> will be 4 months old on Saturday.

The only thing that bothers me right now is their ears. They had to have a state tag inserted on Saturday <yellow tag>, and all 3 of them have dried goo on their ears. Tomorrow I am going to clean them with warm water & a sponge, and spray something in there, I'll have to look and see what I have since it's too hard to get triple antibiotic spray in there, and don't want the mess of blukote.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Those wethers are looking great! The clip job is way better than what ours usually end up looking like 
Just one quick question... Your fair allows horns?


----------



## HoosierShadow

TrinityRanch said:


> Those wethers are looking great! The clip job is way better than what ours usually end up looking like
> Just one quick question... Your fair allows horns?


Thanks! I bought new clippers to use this year, I was using $50 pair of adjustable clippers but it took forever, and the blade was getting dull.
It was like 'knife through butter' haha. Those guys had a good 2 inches of fuzz lol

Yep our fairs allow horns, although we do have to get them tipped and sanded down as much as possible. I wanted to do that yesterday but ran out of time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

they look fantastica and so well taken care of.


----------



## Dani-1995

We had those same tags the year before- peroxide to get the crusty stuff off and the iodine in there on both sides. Last year we had some like this except the had a number.coming down like a giant scrape tag... those things were so heavy and nearly impossible to get to heal. I hate state fair tags


----------



## Dani-1995

The boys look good too! Very pretty


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Dani! I completely forgot to get the peroxide while I was at the store today, I knew I was forgetting something. I'm sure we have something I can use to help get that crust off. I'll clean it again with iodine. We had to have this same tag last year for my daughters commercial doe, and it seems to me that the same thing happened to her too.


----------



## Dani-1995

Our tags are so heavy... there the same for cattle, sheep and goats. I hate them!


----------



## Brink4

Hi everyone this is my daughters market wether for our fair in July. He is almost 4 months old and weighed 57.6 pounds 2 weeks ago. Can you guys give me your opinion on him (we are still fairly new to this). I think he is down in his pasterns some. I am going to trim his feet and try to correct this and hopefully it helps. Sorry his hair really needs cut


----------



## Dani-1995

Brink4 said:


> Hi everyone this is my daughters market wether for our fair in July. He is almost 4 months old and weighed 57.6 pounds 2 weeks ago. Can you guys give me your opinion on him (we are still fairly new to this). I think he is down in his pasterns some. I am going to trim his feet and try to correct this and hopefully it helps. Sorry his hair really needs cut


He looks good and is a good size for his age. He is clean fronted, wide based, level topped and has a lot of volume and capacity. The bad things are down in pasterns and tight in his forerib. He could also stand a bit more length of body for his depth of rib but thats me being picky. Over all, I like him.


----------



## Brink4

Dani-1995 said:


> He looks good and is a good size for his age. He is clean fronted, wide based, level topped and has a lot of volume and capacity. The bad things are down in pasterns and tight in his forerib. He could also stand a bit more length of body for his depth of rib but thats me being picky. Over all, I like him.


Thanks for the input it helps


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Brink4 said:


> Hi everyone this is my daughters market wether for our fair in July. He is almost 4 months old and weighed 57.6 pounds 2 weeks ago. Can you guys give me your opinion on him (we are still fairly new to this). I think he is down in his pasterns some. I am going to trim his feet and try to correct this and hopefully it helps. Sorry his hair really needs cut


very nice, the biggest thing i see that he could use improvement is like Dani mentioned, he is a little pinched in the foreribs. But he is very nice. The dip at the base of his neck where is back starts is a result of him being pinched at the ribs. But overall he is very nice and a great project.


----------



## Dani-1995

I think the dip at his shoulders would be less noticeable if his nose wasn't straight up... try holding it at a 90 degree angle and see if it makes the dip less noticeable


----------



## HoosierShadow

Bink - is this your daughters first wether or has she shown before? 
I am by means no judge on wethers like the others here whom I always trust their opinions  
I do have to agree with Dani, try holding his head down a little and not straight up, I'm guessing that could really be making him look to have a dip at the shoulders. 

I can't wait to see him shaved. I have to say I wasn't impressed with my kids goats much, then when we shaved them and they braced them I thought, wow they look so much better and you can see those butt muscles lol 
My kids goats aren't real big, they are 4mo and I'm guessing about 70lbs? If the weather lets up this afternoon we'll weigh them as I am curious.


----------



## Brink4

HoosierShadow said:


> Bink - is this your daughters first wether or has she shown before?
> I am by means no judge on wethers like the others here whom I always trust their opinions
> I do have to agree with Dani, try holding his head down a little and not straight up, I'm guessing that could really be making him look to have a dip at the shoulders.
> 
> I can't wait to see him shaved. I have to say I wasn't impressed with my kids goats much, then when we shaved them and they braced them I thought, wow they look so much better and you can see those butt muscles lol
> My kids goats aren't real big, they are 4mo and I'm guessing about 70lbs? If the weather lets up this afternoon we'll weigh them as I am curious.


This is actually her 3rd year. First year was crazy and we knew nothing lol. The 2nd year she placed 3rd out of 50 something goats and the judge really wanted to give her Reserve but the goat didn't have enough meat on its lower leg. I believe she was holding his head like this in the pic because he is still pretty wild and she was trying to get him to hold still. I will post pics after we shave him I really appreciate all the input I am trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I hear ya, this is my kids first year with market wethers. Their boys aren't real wide/meaty, but they are a good start. They showed does the last 2 years. This year they have up to 10 goats they will show!  Yeah, trying to keep me busy!

I'll try to get pictures of them with their does the next day it's pretty out. 
They have:
2 - 3 week old fullblood doelings <son/oldest daughter>
1 - 3 week old fullblood buck <son>
1 - 3mo % doe <oldest daughter>
1 - 4mo % doe <son/youngest daughter are sharing her>
1 - 15mo % doe <oldest daughter>
1 - 17mo fullblood doe <son>

I don't think we'll take the yearlings to every show though, but we'll see. All I know is they are keeping me very busy, and it's going to be a crazy summer with all these goats lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

Hoosier- The weight seems about right. Ours are 80 pounds (or so) and 5 months old. We have to remember that these are market wethers, not breeding stock, so lean muscle is always more appealing than an over-conditioned animal  They look to be at a great weight too. Does your fair have a weight range that the animal must be in? At the fair we go to, the goat must be 70+ pounds, and there is no top limit.


----------



## Dani-1995

Love this and btw, Brink4, If you start a new topic you might get more critiques on the wether. Some people may not be checking this topic


----------



## Brink4

Dani-1995 said:


> Love this and btw, Brink4, If you start a new topic you might get more critiques on the wether. Some people may not be checking this topic


Thanks Dani....I started a new thread and added pictures of our doeling also to hear what others think.


----------



## TrinityRanch

:shocked: Wow Dani! That picture is pretty spot one. I love the part about searching through 1,000 animals to find a wether. One year I took home one with horrible scurs coming in, but he was "my goat" and I wasn't about to let anyone else have him. My leader was like :GAAH::doh: and my mom told me- "He's tiny! Do you want to pick a different one?" He took 1st in our division


----------



## Dani-1995

TrinityRanch said:


> :shocked: Wow Dani! That picture is pretty spot one. I love the part about searching through 1,000 animals to find a wether. One year I took home one with horrible scurs coming in, but he was "my goat" and I wasn't about to let anyone else have him. My leader was like :GAAH::doh: and my mom told me- "He's tiny! Do you want to pick a different one?" He took 1st in our division


I just saw it on my Facebook and had to share! All those apply to me... really my favorite color is purple . And alot of the time the little one is the best... comes down to.structure and care


----------



## TrinityRanch

Dani-1995 said:


> I just saw it on my Facebook and had to share! All those apply to me... really my favorite color is purple . And alot of the time the little one is the best... comes down to.structure and care


Very true! By fair he was the heaviest out of our large group, at 103 pounds. I think he just looked small because he threw himself into a water trough to escape me catching him :hammer:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well this is my first year in 4H. I am going to three fairs this year. Well, at least two. I'll be showing in Fit and Show with my doe and one of her bucklings. The doe will be in the Senior Class and her buckling with be in the 0-3 month class. He's still intact since he's only 3 weeks old, maybe 4, i'd have to check. Would I show him as a wether then? He's a Nigerian/Pygmy 50%/50% so I think I will show him as a miniature breed. Anyways I am super excited. I'll probably make my own thread hehe


----------



## emilieanne

Scottyhorse said:


> Well this is my first year in 4H. I am going to three fairs this year. Well, at least two. I'll be showing in Fit and Show with my doe and one of her bucklings. The doe will be in the Senior Class and her buckling with be in the 0-3 month class. He's still intact since he's only 3 weeks old, maybe 4, i'd have to check. Would I show him as a wether then? He's a Nigerian/Pygmy 50%/50% so I think I will show him as a miniature breed. Anyways I am super excited. I'll probably make my own thread hehe


If he is going to be wethered, then yes wether.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yep Scottyhorse, I'd think you'd show him as a wether.


My kids 4-H club had a 'mock' livestock show tonight. Some Ag students from the nearby University came out to help the kids. 
My kids wethers were so well behaved, I was so proud of them  
Especially when they saw the cows and lambs, they were like OMG what the heck are those things? It was pretty funny 

The kids did very well, but still having trouble with bracing. I think they were nervous being put on the spot, but still, they have their first show with the boys on Saturday.
They were given some tips on bracing, we'll put them into effect tomorrow. 
Otherwise, the boys are ready.
Again, I am so proud of how they handled being away from home and being around strangers. One girl who shows dogs came over and held Neddy and thought it was really neat. He did very well, at first he wasn't sure, but he stood like a good boy.

My oldest daughter did very well, she was very serious. My husband even commented on how well she did, in fact he said she was great, that's a lot coming from him lol
My youngest daughter was being a bit silly, but once another 4-H member arrived later with his goats and started walking, she got serious 
My son did well, but he was playing around more than he usually does. He typically is the one who is serious. 

So all in all it was a great evening. There were 3 market lambs there, and 4-5 breeding cows, then 2 other goats. 

Anyway, I clipped the boys again today, and hopefully I won't have to do much of anything on Saturday before their first show other than wash them.

Let's of course just pray my kids can get them bracing well and KEEP them bracing lol When they do get them to brace, they let them relax too soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow

My kids had a goat show yesterday, it was a lot of fun, but so tiring, whew. It was about an hour away, a Jr Breeding and market goat show held by the state Ag. dept.
There were a lot of people there, especially some of the breeder families, some familiar faces 
The kids goats did fine considering they aren't big show quality animals. 
Nobody is going to beat some of those families that are into it in a big way and have had the means to work their herds up into the ranks. 
The kids said they saw some favoritism on some of the kids, but I don't know. 
Certain kids with nice goats were automatically & very quickly put last, while others were placed higher in each class.

The only thing I didn't like about the show was they changed it around from the way most shows are run, and that really threw us for a loop lol.
Every show we've ever been too they do showmanship, then they do the market/commercial doe classes, then if there are dairy classes, after that they do percentage does, FB boer does, and FB boer bucks.

This show they did showmanship then they did novice market, dairy<only 2 does in that division>, then they did percentage does, fullblood does, commercial does, bucks, then the market goats.

They didn't announce this until the novice were getting ready to go into the ring, so I had my oldest 2 kids running back and forth from the pens, trying to quickly get their does ready. I was juggling about 2-3 goats at a time lol

The bad thing about it was, the way we had worked things out, she'd get to show 3 times so she'd not be waiting around the entire show.
So their changes made her show all 3 of her goats one right after the other.

Anyway, the kids fullblood doelings did the best. They were in the 0-3mo class. Morning Glory finished 2nd for my youngest daughter, and her sister, Peanut, finished 3rd for my son. I think there were about 9 goats in the class?
The judge seemed to have his eye on Morning Glory right away. 
The biggest doe in the class won, but that seems to be the normal for most of these shows.

I can't remember the placings on the other goats, it all ran together lol They showed a couple of yearlings, a 0-3mo buck, a couple of young percentage does, and they each had a market wether.


----------



## Tovar_Goats

Why can't it be in blue?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I have 4 goats I am taking to fair and they are all able to jump out of the pens at our fair very easily. I have to put a top on all of their pens (have to be able to have airflow and see through them due to PETA and others) any suggestions on what I could use. I would like to be able to get in the pen to clean so preferably pretty easy to take on and off even if I had to just cut zip tie each time or something . They also have horns so I have to make sure they wouldn't get caught easily or could get unstuck easy. ANY suggestions are appreciated though.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

At our fair, people zip tie wire cattle panels or pig panels on top of the pens. Then they crawl under the added panels to get into the pens...


----------



## Delarcy

This is my daughter & Biscuit. Biscuit is 2 months old and she won champion doe and grand champion breeding goat. Biscuit's momma won reserve champion. This is my daughter's 2nd year in 4H but her first year showing goats. Btw, I have NO IDEA how a 2 month old can win over a 3 year old proven doe but she did and my daughter is over the moon and has gained HUGE confidence. My daughter also won Champion Jr. Showman.


----------



## Brink4

We are dropping our goats off at the fair tomorrow. My daughter is taking her intermediate kid production doe and a market wether (who will not be coming home with us). It's crazy how attached you get with these wethers. She is already getting sad about sale day and it will not be until next Thursday. Wish her luck Also we posted update pics of her market wether under the please critique thread we have posted. Let me know what you think if you check them out!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

My Fair starts tomorrow!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Good luck BillieJoeHoofstrong and Brink4! I already miss my fair  It's been almost a whole week since we left....

And great job to your daughter and her goats, Delarcy!!! That is GREAT! A little doe can easily best a 3 year old with conformation and potential. You cant mask greatness, even if she is so much younger.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got two more 4H fairs at the end of august!  SO excited!!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

So far I made it to state fair with vet science and my goats show on Thursday night


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Wanted to share, here is our line up going to the fair, Two wethers and a lamb are 4H meat projects and 5 does are for Boer goat show and my son will be showing them. they are getting halter broke all at the same time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, that is quite a setup! Good luck to all at your fairs.


----------



## HoosierShadow

lol I guess that's one way to do it! I told my husband a long time ago he needed to make something like that, but he'll probably never do it. Thankfully the kids only have 1 problem child, haha.


My kids show their goats tomorrow, it will be one of their last shows  
Our county youth expo is this week. The fair was in mid June, so they do final project judging at the end of July to give the kids more time, especially if they go to state fair.

Today has been busy, nothing like waiting until the last minute! Trimming feet, clipping long hairs and trying to make them somewhat presentable. They aren't as clean clipped as I'd like for the does to be, but they'll be fine.
I helped get them all washed, and now my kids are clipping the 3 wethers. They are on #2. 

Whew, my back is killing me, haha. Last night we were at the fairgrounds so I could get pics of the dog show, and my youngest participated in barnyard Olympics, got some pics of that too.

Tonight I am headed back in about an hour and a half to watch & take pics of the beef show. 

The kids show tomorrow is at 10am. Typically there are just a handful or so of kids that show, would be nice to have a few more kids this year, but we'll see.
Trying to get everyone cleaned up today so the kids can spot clean tomorrow. Have to leave here around 8:45am. 
I'll be back at the fairground for the sheep show tomorrow evening.

Kids wanted to do an ABGA show on Saturday, but don't think we'll go. Instead, I think they might do another fair show on Tues, which will most likely be their last show unless we can find some nearby fall shows.


----------



## JenVise

Hoosier...Did you do Paris show this year?


----------



## HoosierShadow

JenVise said:


> Hoosier...Did you do Paris show this year?


Yep, did you happen to go? The weather was lousy <to say the least lol>, but it was a good show.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

20kidsonhill said:


> Wanted to share, here is our line up going to the fair, Two wethers and a lamb are 4H meat projects and 5 does are for Boer goat show and my son will be showing them. they are getting halter broke all at the same time.


That's brilliant! What a great way to halter break them, I should do something like that.


----------



## JenVise

Yep, did you happen to go? The weather was lousy <to say the least lol>, but it was a good show.[/QUOTE]

I did go!! I recognized your daughter. I have seen you kids several times and had no idea they were yours! Lol it was a typhoon out there!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

JenVise said:


> Yep, did you happen to go? The weather was lousy <to say the least lol>, but it was a good show.


I did go!! I recognized your daughter. I have seen you kids several times and had no idea they were yours! Lol it was a typhoon out there!!!![/QUOTE]

Awww we'll have to plan on meeting up next time out so we can formally introduce ourselves 

Yep that was pretty bad and scary too! My son was in the showmanship class that was in the ring when the storm blew in. 
Here is a link to some pictures from the show the pics start about 3/4 way down the page. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/72157634266674948/


----------



## JenVise

Love the pictures! My niece is standing next to your son in one of the pics (striped shirt) and my son is standing next to your youngest daughter in one! Small world!!! Lol didn't see my daughter in any though.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww that's cool! Wish we had met up! Did you guys stay in the barn or did you keep the goats on the trailer?
Which classes were your daughter in? I can look and see if I have anything of her.

My kids are planning to go to Grant county fair tomorrow, it will most likely be the last show for them unless we find anymore shows near us.


----------



## JenVise

I wish we had too!! Next year, for sure!!! To be honest, we have been to so many shows this year that I'm lucky to remember what they placed in each show....let alone what class they were in! My kids have a 3 day (ALL DAY!) show tomorrow, wed, and thurs. Then their final show is Sept 12th. I'm sad to see it end, in a way...but then again we need some time to rest up. Shooter has been a busy boy and this winter looks promising for TONS of kids. Busy busy busy!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got two fairs at the end of august/start of September. Back to back. Then I have a ADGA show in mid September, and that will be it for the year!


----------



## JenVise

Good luck!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

JenVise said:


> I wish we had too!! Next year, for sure!!! To be honest, we have been to so many shows this year that I'm lucky to remember what they placed in each show....let alone what class they were in! My kids have a 3 day (ALL DAY!) show tomorrow, wed, and thurs. Then their final show is Sept 12th. I'm sad to see it end, in a way...but then again we need some time to rest up. Shooter has been a busy boy and this winter looks promising for TONS of kids. Busy busy busy!!!


Wow sounds busy for sure! I am sure it's a lot of fun tho! I wanted my kids to do more shows, but my SUV is crappy, and don't like to take it too far from home 

I don't know of any more shows around us, I've been meaning to look and see if there is a website that lists shows especially this fall. We were going to go to State Fair but decided to wait until next year. 
My oldest 2 are going to sell their market wethers in the 4-H sale, but that's not until Sept 3rd. So a whole month of feeding them just for the sale and no shows.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Good Luck in your upcoming shows Scottyhorse!!


----------



## JenVise

I haven't found a website either, so if you find one, let me know!


----------



## JenVise

The week is finally over!!!! The kids did so well. I am one incredibly proud mamma tonight. Rebekah and her goat placed 3rd in weight class and 3rd in Homegrown category. There was some serious competition this week so that is a huge accomplishment for her! They also did REALLY well in the premium auction. Its 2:30 am and I just got home after leaving at 5 this morning (yesterday morning?) My muscles are screaming for a hot bath and a soft bed... Its been a really long 3 days.... But I just put 2 incredibly happy kids to bed so it is ALL worth it!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww that is so fantastic! Congrats!!!! I am sure your kids are on top of the world right now with their efforts and placings  
I am sure you will be suffering from 'goat show hangover' today <as I call it lol>, so rest up!
My kids haven't had to do more than a 1 day show, so I can't imagine. They did 3 shows within 5 days, that's about as busy as they've been so far.

Are you guys going to State Fair? The kids want to plan on going next year.


----------



## JenVise

Hangover is in full swing! We are planning on state fair next year too.... Both of my kids hit me with the bomb shell that they wanted to show pigs next year too..... Pigs!?!?!? I know NOTHING about showing pigs!


----------



## Delilah

Well last week was our fair and I think I did pretty well for my first time in 4h lol! In showmanship I got first place in my division which is novice, and then for the champion line up I got reserve! And then after that I got a two first some seconds thirds and fourths, and then I got reserve grand champion. After that we had a little break until the best three females class which we got third, then it was the best udder class ! The judge had been saying earlier about how great Aliens udder is (; so I had an idea on the placings for best udder class! Alien got first! We got a little plaque so it was pretty neat! We entered in the milking competition and ended up winning with Florence, seems how they started weighing the milk the morning after the show it threw our girls off but Florence did wonderful! So on Saturday before the awards ceremony we had a costume class, so first we went in the main arena against the cows, sheep, and some rabbits. I'll post pics below of our costume; so anyways we got 6th out of like 15 animals so I was pretty happy! Then in the goat arena against the goats I got third, we got a little plaque! Then later that day was the awards ceremony, I got another plaque for winning the milk competition!  It was a really good first year!









My first trophies! 









Alien was a devil and I was dressed like a goth person. ( I don't usually wear makeup or dress like that lol)


----------



## TrinityRanch

Nice trophies!! We only win plaques for best in showmanship classes  But at least we do get something


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

We only get trophies for market classes. I got first with one of my does but got just a small straight ribbon where if she was market instead of breeding we would have a big trophy. I also got reserve champion with one of my show wethers and if he was market he would have a big sign and trophy but we only got a ribbon. Its kind of rediculous that they only give market the actual awards and they dont really care about the breeding goats


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww that is so fantastic Delilah! Congrats to you and your girls! You guys rocked that show, I agree a great way to get started in 4-H!! 

I love the costume idea you both look great!

Some of the shows here offer plaques, some offer a trophy, usually to the champions. There are 2 that I know of that offer trophies to all Novice Showmanship participants.

I'm curious, did they put you in Novice because it was your first year showing? Always curious how other places/states do things.

Here, for the kids shows <meat goats/breeding meat goats> Novice is anyone under 9 years of age. But I wish they had a Novice class for first time showmen of all ages.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Billiejoehoofstrong- look into who sponsors your ribbons and trophies. They are who determine what is given out usually. I know at our fair this year, they were asking for new sponsors for certain groups/ classes. My in-laws happened to be there and signed up for trophies next year! They are so great!
Some businesses donate, some farms, some individuals. 
SOmetimes, it can be a 4H club as well.

Maybe you can start a change in that area!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I just want to say I am so happy hearing 4H and FFA stories. I really learned a lot in 4H and I am so glad it is still going strong. 

Great job everyone and congrats on your successes!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I agree with Julie, pay attention to those who are contributing, and start there 

Also, please anyone that shows, if there are volunteers helping with your shows, always thank them & send them a thank you card or note too if you can. Volunteers make the world go round! 


My kids are done showing, so sad! They sold 2 goats over the weekend, and we're taking my youngest daughters wether to auction tomorrow since she is too young to auction him in the 4-H auction.

My oldest 2 each have 1 wether they plan to auction in the 4-H/FFA auction on Sept 3rd. So they are getting ready to start promoting the sale, talking to potential buyers, etc. Should be fun 
They have a meeting tomorrow night to turn in their sale paper so I'm going to help them finish those up.
They always felt left out the last 2 years because end of summer/fall the groups spends time working on the sale, then after the sale they prepare for a banquet dinner to thank the buyers, do awards, etc. and I think that's the day the kids get their checks too, so my kids are excited to have a chance to be a part of it this year 

Oh --- my oldest daughter starts high school next week! The other day she got a letter from the FFA teacher, so she'll have the ag class and will be joining the FFA! They have a field trip planned on the 16th to go to the state fair! Lucky kids! Of course, if they were showing their market wethers at the state fair then that's the day they would have gone to show. Next year the goal is definitely state fair


----------



## Delilah

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww that is so fantastic Delilah! Congrats to you and your girls! You guys rocked that show, I agree a great way to get started in 4-H!!
> 
> I love the costume idea you both look great!
> 
> Some of the shows here offer plaques, some offer a trophy, usually to the champions. There are 2 that I know of that offer trophies to all Novice Showmanship participants.
> 
> I'm curious, did they put you in Novice because it was your first year showing? Always curious how other places/states do things.
> 
> Here, for the kids shows <meat goats/breeding meat goats> Novice is anyone under 9 years of age. But I wish they had a Novice class for first time showmen of all ages.


The novice class was of kids 9 and up that haven't shown in showmanship before. Thanks! Actually my mom thought of the idea and we created it with a trip to Walmart and Salvation Army.


----------



## JenVise

We wrapped up our show season last last, with the terminal sale. The drive home was a little somber, but they did much better than I expected. The kids did great!! Rebekah won first place in showmanship and record book. She received 2 trophies and 3 blue ribbons. They did not have a novice goat show this year, so Jared borrowed his cousins lamb, and went out and showed it like he had been doing it for years! I was amazed at how well he did, considering that I'm not even sure if he has ever touched a lamb before. I'm so very proud of all they have accomplished and learned this year!! Now we get a few months off before they have to start again!!


----------



## farmgirl631

I finished my season at the county fair and my goat won champion heavy weight, and grand champion market goat. I won champion showman, this is also my first year. I was very sad to sell my baby because I bottle fed him since the day he was born, he was truly my baby!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Walla Walla Fair:
5th Place in showmanship out of 15 I think. First place winner shows at National Levels, none of the people at the fair think she should be showing in 4-H levels anymore. So the rule of thumb is this: If you are in the same class as Maddie, you place one level higher than the judge placed you, since Maddie wins EVERYTHING. And I am NOT kidding.

Best senior Nigerian Dwarf doe
3rd place in overall senior nigerian doe
Grand champion pygmy doe
wether got last place. 
Think that's it.

Dayton Fair
Grand Champion Intermetiate 4-H Goat Showman
Grand Champion 4-H Goat Showman
Best Udder
Nigerian Doe won everything she was in
Pygmy won her class
buckling won his class
wether won his class

Last two shows for me


----------

